# Back Sweeten Skeeter Pee with Pineapple Juice?



## Aiserock (Apr 19, 2021)

Hello,

I made about 6 gallons of skeeter pee using a technique that I read on here that involves adding sugar multiple times to bring SG up to 1.040, letting it ferment down and bringing it back to 1.040 etc. until the yeast (EC-1118) maxes out.

So I've noticed that it's pretty strong, which is what I wanted. I thought I read on here maybe @hounddawg mentioned it, using pineapple juice to mask the alcohol flavor. My question is, can you just use pineapple juice to back sweeten? I am not planning on making it a port by adding Ever-clear, if that's helpful. Approximate juice per gallon?

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 19, 2021)

Aiserock said:


> Hello,
> 
> I made about 6 gallons of skeeter pee using a technique that I read on here that involves adding sugar multiple times to bring SG up to 1.040, letting it ferment down and bringing it back to 1.040 etc. until the yeast (EC-1118) maxes out.
> 
> ...


yes you can back sweeten with pine apple, 
Dawg


----------



## Aiserock (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks!

I guess I will have to do some bench trials to figure how much. Which is always better than a set formula. I just hope I don't get too drunk taste testing.


----------



## Steve Wargo (Apr 20, 2021)

Aiserock said:


> Hello,
> 
> I made about 6 gallons of skeeter pee using a technique that I read on here that involves adding sugar multiple times to bring SG up to 1.040, letting it ferment down and bringing it back to 1.040 etc. until the yeast (EC-1118) maxes out.
> 
> ...


EC1118 yeast can live until the alcohol percent present in the wine is 20 or 21 %. Your skeeter can restart fermentation if the ABV is lowered through dilution (juice, corn juice, simple sugar) is added to the mix. Why? 1.) sugars and water in your pineapple juice, dilutes Skeeter. 2. Residual sugars left in your initial batch before adding juice (even if adding diet). If you've maxed out ABV you can add Sorbate and KMETA, then mix, let it sit for a day, before adding juice. That is to reduce the chance of your Skeeter kicking restarting fermentation. Or add the Juice to the glass before serving. A SkeeterTail.


----------

